# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Infeksionet në kanalet urinore

## oiseau en vol

Nqs ka ndonje mjek urolog ne forum, perveç atyre qe banojne ne Shqiperi (jemi ngopur me keta), ju lutem te me jepni nje pergjigje apo thjesht ca fjale :

Nje femije (djale) 4 vjeç ka nje infeksion te kanalit urinar. Analizat (ne Shqiperi) tregojne qe bakteria pergjegjese eshte PROTEUS MIRABILIS. Anti-biograma ka rezultuar qe antibiotiku i pershtatshem eshte NEGRAM (acid nalidiksik).

Shkoj ne farmaci sot (ne France), pyes per ilaçin dhe me pergjigjen qe ky ilaç ka 5-6 vjet qe ka dale jashte qarkullimit. Keshtu qe duhet ilaç tjeter, por farmacisti nuk mund te ma thote me hamendje.

Futem brenda, hap internetin www.doctissimo.fr, shikoj listen e antibiotikeve dhe gjej NEGRAM dy llojesh : FORTE dhe Suspension. Kur shikoj moshat ku duhet te perdoren, nuk u besoj syve !

Ky ilaç jepet per mosha mbi 15 vjeç !!! (dhe jo per femije qe ia kane rekomanduar atje).

Nderkohe engjelli i vogel duhet te mjekohet sepse ka filluar demtimi i veshkes. 

Kolonia e bakterias eshte ne masen 500 000.

Nqs ka nje mjek urolog ketu, ne USA apo ne Europe, te me thote çfare ilaçi duhet perdorur (antibiotik) dhe une ta marr menjehere ne farmaci (megjithese dhe kjo me njeqind bela).

Ju lutem me ndihmoni. Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## dardajan

Sot  e  pash  postimin  dhe  shum  vone  neser  eshte e  diel  megjithate  do  mundohem  te  kontaktoj  me pediatren  neser  dhe  te  kthej  pergjigje  po e takova.
po e  pate  gjet  me pare  na  shkruaj.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Shume faleminderit dardajan. Te jam mirenjohes.

Nqs mundesh te marresh ndonje pergjigje precize, do te beja gjithçka qe zemra e vogel ta marre ilaçin menjehere. Por edhe nqs nuk mundesh, dhe kerkon me shume te dhena, me lajmero, qofte dhe per te me thene ndonje fjale qetesuese ne lidhje me semundjen.

Edhe nje here faleminderit dhe te uroj gjithe te mirat.

----------


## dp17ego

Proteus Mirabilis eshte njëgram-negativ fakultativ anaerobik, i cili sot ze vendin e dytë , mbas E Coli në infeksionet hospitaliere.
*Mjekimi i linjës së parë bëhet me amikacin* (deri sa te dalë antibiograma) dhe pastaj vazhdohet mjekimi me antibiotikun e zgjedhur.
Shenim: Antibiograma nuk ka 100% saktësi(mund te kete mbivendosje te infeksioneve sekondare) dhe vec kesaj antibiograma nuk mund te behet per te gjitha llojet e antibiotikeve shumica e te cileve jane edhe mjaft te shtrenjte per tu pregatiturex-temporea ashtu sic e kërkojnë kushtet optimale te proves,
Niveli i saktesisë së antibiogrames ne Shqipëri bije shume, e dini vetë se për cilat arsye.
Dua te shtoj qe sot , pamvaresisht nga statistikat akademike qe
do te gjeni ne Internet, s vjen po përdoren me shume Cefalosporinat e generacionit te tretë. Përfaqesuesi kryesor i tyre është Rocephyn(Ceftriaxone). Gjendet ne vial 1 dhe 2 gr. Ka edhe nje varg te gjate te cefalosporinave te efektshme per UIT(infeksionet e traktit Urinar)
Infanteve dhe femijeve ju perdoret doza 25deri 40mgr për kgr peshe trupore, çdo 12 orë zakonisht i/v(përdorimi i/m nganjeherë jep hematoma dhe është shumë i dhimbshëm, veçanërisht për fëmijët e vegjël.
Sigurisht antibiotiku do te përdoret sipas të gjitha rregullave( kam parasysh ketu që një indivit penicillino alergjik ka 10% shans të jetë edhe ndaj cefalosporinave),
DP
Shenim: Negrami eshte mjaft toksik edhe per te rriturit dhe kohet e fundit edhe ne Shqiperi eshte lene menjane , por laboratoret akoma e perdorin per antibiograme.
Vete antibiograma eshte aqe shume relative. Vare t nga personi qe e ben dhe sa i ndergjegjshem eshte ai.

Sherim te shpejte
DP

----------


## oiseau en vol

Shume faleminderit dp17ego.

I mora shenim dhe do t'i kontrolloj nje nga nje ku mund t'i gjej dhe si.

Gjithe te mirat, mik !

----------


## dp17ego

*Si behet antibiograma*

*Materiali*:- pjata petri(pjata te sheshta qelqi per laborator), agar-agar(Leng gjaku)
Peta pinjesi(peteza rrethore me diameter 1 cm). antibiotike te ndryshem, inkubator.
-Merret pjata e Petrit ku eshte shtruar paraparakisht agar-agar dhe hapet ne kushte steriliteti ne pranine e llambes me alkool. Materiali i kultures skrinohet ne forme spirale mbi agar, me qellim qe te leme aty mikrobet. Qellimi i spiraizimit eshte shperndarja e mikrobeve ne menyre te njetrajtshme ne te gjithe siperfaqen e pjates. Ndahet pjata diagonalisht ne pjese. Pas kesaj pregatisim ex- temporae(ne cast) tretesirat me antibiotike(duhet thene se antibiotike te ndryshem e kane te quajturen"shelf live",jetegjatesine te ndryshme.) Ne vazhdim njomen petat e pinjesit me tretesiren e antibiotikut(ngopen eshte fjala me e sakte) dhe vendosen brenda pjeseve qe jane ndare me pare ne pjaten e Petrit.
Mbas kesaj vendoset materiali ne inkubator per 72 ore dhe oas kesaj kohe lexohet.
Leximi eshte i thjeshte...neqoftese antibiotiku eshte aktiv rreth pinjesit te ngopur me antibiotik krijohet nje zone pa rritje mikrobi. Sa me e madhe te jet e kjo zone aq me i efektshem eshte antibiotiku, keshtu edhe i lepet nota(+++),(++) ,(+) dhe (-).
Kjo quhet prova e ndjeshmerise in vitro, pra jashte trupit dhe nganjehere nuk eshte e njejte me ndjeshmerine in viv , ne trup, per arsye se ne rastin e pare nuk veprojne forcat mbrojtese te organizmit.
 Duhet thene qe nuk eshte e mundur te skrinohen te gjithe antibiotiket per mjeket e klinikes pak a shume e dine cili mikrob qarkullon ne nje periudhe te caktuar kohe dhe ndaj cilit antibiotik ky mikrob eshte i ndjeshem. Kjo eshte edhe arsyeja qe ne kohe te ndryshme nje mjek i kujdesshem ndron doren e antibiotikut. Pranda edhe eshte e pavlefshme t'i thuhet mjekut qe ky apo ai antibiotik me ka dhene efekt mua. Ose ky antibiotik eshte i mire dhe ky tjetri jo...nje mjek i kujdeshshem e di kete
DP

----------


## oiseau en vol

dp17ego, kisha nje pyetje, ndoshta injorante por nuk marr vesh fort nga mjekesia :

Kur zbulohet bakteria, psh bakteria PROTEUS MIRABILIS, a nuk dihet qysh me pare se kush antibiotik e lufton me efikasitet dhe kush jo ?

Apo kjo bakterie tek nje femije mund te luftohet me nje antibiotik e tek nje tjeter jo, sepse rezulton i paefektshem ?

Po tregoj nje rast me veten time : para ca kohesh pata nje aksident dhe kapa (ne spital siç duket) Stafilokokun aureus (i arte siç i thone). Dhe kur bera antibiogramen (ne France) dolen nja tre a kater antibiotike qe e luftonin, dhe doktori me dha me te fortin sepse plaga nuk ishte fort mire.

Desha te di ne rastin e femijes : si ka mundesi qe ka dale vetem ky lloj ilaçi (NEGRAM) qe edhe ky nuk eshte per femije ? Si ka mundesi qe nuk paska dhe nje antibiotik tjeter rezerve ?

Dhe nje pyetje te fundit : a di kush, ku eshte spitali me i mire per keto pune ne Shqiperi, kudo qofte ? Se per jashte shtetit, qelbesirat e Italise e te Greqise e kompani ta nxijne jeten me muaj te tere neper rradha dhe nuk eshte e sigurte.

----------


## dp17ego

Sigurisht qe ti di mjaft gjera nga mjeksia per te mos qene injorant.(shaka)
Ne postimin #6 u mundova te shpjegoj keto qe ti pyet, ndoshta e kamngaterruar pak dhe nuk e kam sistemuar mendimin sic duhet...po e shtjelloj me poshte:

*Sigurisht që dihet ndaj kujt antibiotic është i ndjeshëm një lloj mikrobi*, por arsyetimi niset nga drejtimi tjetër; kur zbulohet një antibiotik, dihet edhe karshi cilëve “mikrobe” do të jetë i efektshëm. Ky quhet spektri bakterial i një antibiotiku. Në një manyrë apo në një tjetër, dihet edhe ndaj cilit grup bakterial do të veprojë një antibiotik(Gram+, apo Gram -). Por nuk mund të ketë antibiotikë që të kapin të gjithë mikrobet, sigurisht.
*Në rastet e infeksioneve ndiqet një “protikoll” i caktuar,* i aprovuar nga katedra përkatëse e Universitetit. Kjo është e vlefshme për të gjitha vendet e botës dhe është mbrojtja më e mire ligjore për mjekun. Asnjë mjek nuk ka të drejtë të përdorë antibiotike jashtë protokolleve, me përjashtim të rasteve kur Katedra aprovon një eksperiment shkencor; në këtë rast përsëri ndiqet një rrugë e caktuar ligjore e specifikuar për eksperimentet. Në praktike shpesh protokollet shkelen, por risku është gjithmonë i atij mjeku që kryen shkeljen. Nëqoftëse ndodh diçka, ai mjek mund të bëhet objekt ndëshkimi administrativ apo ligjor, gjithmonë në vartësi të dëmit që ka shkaktuar.  Pra, sigurisht që diihet se cili antibiotic kap një mikrob të caktuar, p.sh. Stafilokoku aureus që është pjesë  e florës normale humane, por në kushte të caktuara kthehet në patogen (e shqipërova shkrimin e emrit të mikrobit), luftohet me meticillin, i cili është antibiotiku i zgjedhur.
Edhe antibiotike të tjerë e kapin mirë stafilokokun aureus, sidomos Rifadina, vankomicina dhe cefalosporinat. Kohët e fundit po çfaqen forma rezistente ndaj meticillines, por për shkencën është fare e lehtë të hedhë në treg forma kimike të tilla, që e mashtrojnë dhe vrasin mikrobin. Konkretisht në vend te meticilines pure, përdoret oksimeticillina(emrat janë shqipëruar) Në vënd te Floxacines perdoren medikametet e të njëjtës familje, por që duke pasur një ndryshim të vogël në strukturën kimike e bëjnë këtë antibiotic të panjohur-rrjedhimisht aktiv- ndaj/për mikrobin...si ciprofloksacin, ofloksacin, norfloksacin etj.
ka shume ndryshim efekti i antibiotikut "In vitro" ne epruvete, nga efekti "In vivo" brenda trupit. Ne rastin In vitro efekti eshte i quajturi "Pure". In vivo efekti forcohet nga trupezat mbrojtese te organizmit.
*Shenim: termi antibiotik i forte, i rëndë nuk është i saktë*. Çdo antibiotok është i fortë ndaj spektrit të mikrobeve per të cilët ai është prodhuar. Problemi është sa i dëmshën është një antibiotic ndaj organizmit të bartësit. Këtu fillon përzgjedhja që duhet të bëjë mjeku. Midis numurit të gjërë të antibiotikëve të aprovuar, ai duhet të zgjedhë më të përshtatshmin. Luan rol të madh në këtë rast:
Sa i pregatitur është mjeku teorikisht
Sa e ndjek shkencën bashkëkohore
Sa deshirë, kohë, mjete financiare, ndihmë, përkrahje, etj ka ai për të ndjekur seminaret nepër botë,për të blerë librat e reja, që për të qënë korektë janë shumë të shtrenjta etj
Sa bon sens, predispozicion ka mjeku; sa e do profesionin dhe sa i do njerzit me te cilët punon
Së fundi...mjeku është një human i zakonshëm. Atë e ka të jashtëzakonshëm rasti, te jashtëzakonshëm në kuptimin qe: ai punon me njerës dhe përgjegjësia në këtë rast është shumë e madhe.
*Gabimi i mjekut mund të jetë tagjedi, suksesi është detyrë*... Si në një klasë filloreje, ku ka nxënës të niveleve të ndryshme, edhe mjekët po ashtu janë të niveleve të ndryshme.


Ne rastin e spitalit nuk mund te te ndihmoj...Shiperia ka mjaft spitale, Ty teduhet nje pediater i mire dhe nefrolog i mire. Une njoh nefrolog te mire (Myftar Barbullushi ne Tirane, mjek i mrekullueshem i niveleve Europiane), por nuk mund te te rekomandoj nefropediater te atij niveli, fatkeqesisht...Myftarin mund ta gjesh tek klinika nefrologjike ne Tirane.
Me bindje them qe ne Shqiperi ka mjeke te mrekullueshem, vertet te niveleve boterore, por ajo qe na mungon  eshte nje organizim perendimor i sherbimt mjeksor, organizim i cili fatkeqesisht eshte kryekeput i lidhur me zhvillimin ekonomik te vendit.
Nuk mund te zhvillohet vetem dhe e ne menyre te izoluar njera fushe e jetes. Po te mos jete e zhvilluar ekonomia dhe mendimi ekonomik, te emancipohet struktura humane.... nuk mund te zhvillohet mjeksia. Gjithmone do te mungoje...nje kateter, nje sonde gastrike nje pasqyre ORL nje bisturi, nje pe per te qepur le te themi operacionet e syve etj etj do te mungoje rroga e mjekut, e tille qe te ndjeke shkencen, sic e thashe me lart...

Nuk e di por ndjej nevojen te them edhe njehere...kam pasur rastin te shoh disa vende te huaja dhe detyrimisht ben krahasimin_...Ju them me bindje qe kemi mjeke qe jane te afte te punojne me sukses ne bote dhe fatkeqesisht kemi eshe mjeke qe nuk duhet te kishin mbaruar mjeksine aq nivel te ulet shkencor, bile edhe kultural ne kuptimin e gjere te kesaj fjale, paraqesin_

Respekt 
DP

----------


## oiseau en vol

dp17ego, edhe nje here faleminderit per shpjegimet e hollesishme.

Ne antibiogramen e bere ka rezultuar qe amikacina (AMIKLIN) te cilen e permende per ta perdorur ne berjen e antibiogrames, ben pjese ne listen e antibiotikeve te suksesshem ne luftimin e bakteries se femijes. Pra, normalisht duhej te ishte zgjedhur ajo. Por ç'ka ndodhur nderkohe ?

Mjeku ka zgjedhur NEGRAM qe siç e thashe bente pjese ne familjen e kinoloneve (quinolones - frengjisht) e cila sipas rekomandimit nuk perdoret fare per femije !

ja dhe linku 

http://www.doctissimo.fr/asp/medicam..._recherche.asp

NEGRAM FORTE 

Molécule(s) Acide nalidixique

Classe thérapeutique Antibiotique urinaire minute de la famille des quinolones

Laboratoire(s) Sanofi Aventis

Indications NEGRAM FORTE est utilisé pour traiter les infections urinaires non compliquées de la femme et l'urétrite gonococcique chez l'homme.

Informations pratiques Délivré seulement sur ordonnance.

Mode d'action NEGRAM FORTE agit sur l'enzyme bactérienne responsable de la multiplication cellulaire et de la synthèse de l'ADN bactérien.

En cas d'oubli Prise unique ou un jour de traitement.

Effets secondaires NEGRAM FORTE peut provoquer les effets indésirables suivants : photosensibilisation (sensibilité anormale de la peau à la lumière et au soleil), réactions allergiques, troubles digestifs, tendinite, douleurs musculaires ou articulaires, céphalées (maux de tête), étourdissements, troubles de la vision. En cas de doute, signalez-le à votre médecin traitant lors de votre prochaine visite.

Contre-indications /
Précautions d'emploi NEGRAM FORTE est contre-indiqué en cas d'allergie aux quinolones, ou d'antécédents de tendinite lors d'une utilisation antérieure de quinolones.

NEGRAM FORTE ne doit pas être utilisé en cas de déficit en glucose-6-phosphate-déshydrogénase, il doit être utilisé avec prudence en cas de myasthénie.

Consultez votre médecin traitant avant de prendre NEGRAM FORTE en cas de grossesse ou d'allaitement (contre-indication).

*NEGRAM FORTE ne doit pas être administré à l'enfant de moins de 15 ans (toxicité articulaire chez l'enfant en période de croissance).*
_(NEGRAM FORTE nuk duhet te perdoret nga femija nen moshen 15 vjeç - toksicitet kyçesh tek femija ne periudhe e rritjes)_

Les sujets âgés ne doivent prendre NEGRAM FORTE que sous contrôle médical.

Respectez la durée du traitement prescrit par votre médecin.

Eviter l'exposition au soleil ou aux ultra violets pendant le traitement et 4 jours après l'arrêt, sinon utiliser un écran solaire d'indice élevé.

Interactions 
médicamenteuses NEGRAM FORTE peut interagir avec d'autres médicaments, en particulier les anticoagulants oraux et certains pansements gastriques, la théophylline, les sels de fer.

Surdosage Si vous suspectez un surdosage ou une anaphylaxie (réaction allergique), contactez immédiatement les urgences médicales (SAMU : 15 ; Pompiers :18) et le centre antipoison le plus proche.


Ja dhe fisha e amikacines qe bente pjese ne familjen e aminosides, me gjithe link :

http://www.doctissimo.fr/asp/medicam..._recherche.asp

AMIKLIN 

Molécule(s) Amikacine

Classe thérapeutique Antibiotique de la famille des aminosides

Laboratoire(s) Divers

Indications AMIKLIN est utilisé pour traiter certaines infections bactériennes spécifiques.

Informations pratiques Délivré seulement sur ordonnance.

Mode d'action Tue les bactéries sensibles à AMIKLIN.Forme injectable.

En cas d'oubli Reprenez le médicament dès que vous y pensez, puis continuez selon la posologie habituelle.

Effets secondaires AMIKLIN peut entraîner des réactions allergiques, des troubles rénaux ou des troubles de audition. Signalez toute anomalie à votre médecin traitant.

Contre-indications /
Précautions d'emploi AMIKLIN est contre-indiqué en cas d'allergie aux aminosides et en cas de myasthénie.

Prévenez votre médecin en cas d'insuffisance rénale ou de troubles de l'oreille interne.

*Le traitement ne doit être utilisé chez l'enfant que sous contrôle médical strict.* _(Trajtimi nuk duhet perdorur tek femija perveçse nen kontroll te rrepte mjekesor)_

Les sujets âgés ne doivent prendre AMIKLIN que sous contrôle médical.

Consultez votre médecin traitant avant de prendre AMIKLIN en cas de grossesse ou d'allaitement (déconseillé).

L'utilisation prolongée de AMIKLIN peut provoquer des infections secondaires. Respectez la durée du traitement prescrit par votre médecin.

Interactions 
médicamenteuses AMIKLIN ne doit pas être associé à d'autres aminosides. Il peut interagir avec la polymyxine, la céfalotine, certains diurétiques, la ciclosporine, l'amphotéricine B et d'autres médicaments. Demandez conseil à votre médecin ou votre pharmacien.

Surdosage Le surdosage peut se manifester par exacerbation des effets indésirables. En cas de doute, contactez immédiatement le centre antipoison le plus proche.



dp17ego, siç e sheh, ajo NEGRAM qe eshte rekomanduar nga mjeku nuk perdoret fare tek femija nen 15 vjeç si mjaft toksik, dhe kjo AMIKLIN perdoret por nen mbikqyrjen e rrepte te mjekut.

Mjeku atje e kthen per se mbrapshti : AMIKLIN nuk perdoret tek femija sepse eshte shume i forte, kurse NEGRAM po sepse, sipas atyre, ai nuk eshte as dhe antibiotik, por thjesht nje pastrues (dmth i dobet) !!!.

Tani ose jam kthyer ne paranojak ose ka diçka qe nuk e marr vesh. Frike kam shume, kaq di, me gjate jam krejt i hutuar.

Edhe nje here, dp17ego, shume faleminderit per mundimin dhe kohen e shpenzuar. Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## dp17ego

Vertet acidi nalidixik hyn ne familjen e quinoloneve, por eshte perfaqesuesi me i vjeter i tyre ne kete famileje, per pasoje me i paperpunuari.
Te tjeret Floxacinat, pra i permenda shkurt me siper si te perzgjedhur ne UIT.
Ke te drejte or mik qe shqetesohesh per femijen por te them te drejten infeksionet e thjeshta urinare nuk jane shume te rrezikshme. Ndryshon puna po te jene te komplikuara, ose po qe se infeksioni i kalon katet e poshtme urinare dhe infeksioni kalon ne gjak. Nuk e besoj qe puna te arrije deri ketu sepse mjeksia zoteron sot nje arsenal mjaft te pasur antibiotikesh dhe farmacite private i plotesojne nevojat qe kane mjeket.
Sherim te shpejte
DP

----------


## cuahangonline

Shtë e shkëlqyeshme sepse kjo do t'ju ndihmojë të merrni ilaçet që ju kërkoni.Zinnat 500mg është zgjidhja më e mirë për antibiotikë për fëmijët më të vegjël se 2 vjeç. Unë mund ta vendos lidhjen këtu, që ta blini në internet https://muabanthuoctay.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=67&product_id=151

----------

